#  > Prikbord >  > Gedichten en Gezegden >  donker en verleidelijk...

## maymun

konden dingen maar anders zijn. dat hij ook van haar zou houden. maar hij hield niet van haar, en dat zou hij ook nooit doen. per slot van rekening had hij alleen maar liefde met haar bedreven om te bewijzen dat hij nog steeds naar een vrouw kon verlangen....

----------

